
Ask HN: Train neural network for cheap - shincert
I&#x27;m getting into machine learning and neural networks but I don&#x27;t have a powerful computer with a GPU.<p>What are the cheapest options to train neural networks?
======
netvarun
You can try [1]FloydHub (more akin to Heroku) or [2] Paperspace (more akin to
Digital Ocean)

[1] [https://www.floydhub.com/](https://www.floydhub.com/)

[2] [https://paperspace.com/](https://paperspace.com/)

